# [gelöst] Dummy-Ausgabe für Sound trotz [...]

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

Da ich KDE benutze, habe ich bereits von Anfang an phonon mitinstalliert, außerdem habe ich im Kernel ALSA aktiviert (und genau dieser Kernel lief vorher bereits im "produktiven Einsatz", da hat auch alles mit der Ausgabe funktioniert). Des weiteren habe ich pulseaudio für den "normalen" Betrieb und JACK für Aufnahmen und ähnliches installiert.

Wenn ich jetzt in den KDE-Systemeinstellungen nach Multimedia kucke, um die richtige Auswahl anzugeben, bekomme ich nur eine Dummy-Ausgabe angezeigt und den LAutstärkeregler Kmix (mit pulseaudio USE-Falg kompiliert) kann ich nicht starten.

Das System wurde nach der Installation der besagten Komponenten auch wieder komplett neu gebaut.

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## 69719

Eventuell als Modul im Kernel eingebaut und nicht geladen?

Ist der User in der Gruppe Audio?

Was sagt alsaconf?

Ist /etc/init.d/alsasound gestartet?

----------

## Josef.95

Nur ein Schuss ins blaue...!

Falls du da ein altes /home/verzeichnis aus einem älteren System nutzt, lösche doch mal die

~/.kde4/share/config/phonondevicesrc

(oder zunächst erst mal mit umbenennen testen)

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Also sowohl ALSA als auch der eigentliche Treiber für meine Soundkarte sind fest eingebaut, nicht als Modul und diese Konfigurationsdatei habe ich jetzt mal umbenannt, Rechner neu gestartet.

Aber Kmix startet immer noch nicht und in den Systemeinstellungen fehlt immer noch jede Spur von Audiogeräten. Normalerweise sollte dort pulse, Jack und die Bezeichnung für meine Soundkarte auftauchen, denke ich. Aber stattdessen ist dort nur eine Dummy-Ausgabe.

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Nach ein paar Neustarts bekomme ich jetzt auf einmal "PulseAudio Sound Server" angezeigt, immer noch keine Spur von Jack und meiner Soundkarte. Ton hören kann ich immer noch nicht. Der Lautstärkeregler lässt sich jedoch auch noch nicht starten. Bei meinem ersten Versuch mit Gentoo habe ich einfach ein kde-meta installiert und hatte dann alles auf dem Rechner und Ton hat einfach funktioniert. Jetzt habe ich das ganze mal etwas aufgedröselt. Vielleicht fehlt ja noch was. Aber ich sehe nicht was, bin vor allem verwirrt, weil ich pulse und jack installiert habe, die Pakete auch mit den USE-Flags dafür kompiliert wurden und dann bekomme ich jetzt endlich zumindest pulse angezeigt (aber eben nur pulse, eigentlich müsste ich ja noch jack und die eigentliche Hardware Soundkarte), das jedoch ohne, dass ich irgendwas geändert hätte. KMix startet nicht, sowohl ALSA als auch pulse lassen sich nicht von Hand starten, da sie schon laufen.

Wenn jemand eine Idee hat, nur her damit.

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

P.S.: Noch eine Idee, ich habe ALSA im Kernel fest drin, das war auch früher schon so, als der Ton funktioniert hat. Beim Neubauen des Systems kam eine Meldung zu ALSA, ich soll lieber die Sachen im Kernel als die aus irgendeinem Ebuild benutzen. Kann es sein, dass ich jetzt irgendwas doppelt habe und sich das selbst irgendwo blockiert?

----------

## Josef.95

Hm.., gehe doch noch mal gewissenhaft den Alsa-Guide durch: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml

Stelle möglichst erst mal sicher das die Soundausgabe auf der Kommandozeile korrekt funktioniert (ohne X)

Wenn es dann immer noch nicht funkt, dann poste doch auch mal die Ausgaben von:

```
$ cat /proc/asound/cards

und

$ aplay -L
```

(aplay ist im Paket "alsa-utils" mit enthalten)

----------

## 69719

 *Schinkencroissant wrote:*   

> Nach ein paar Neustarts bekomme ich jetzt auf einmal "PulseAudio Sound Server" angezeigt, immer noch keine Spur von Jack und meiner Soundkarte. Ton hören kann ich immer noch nicht. Der Lautstärkeregler lässt sich jedoch auch noch nicht starten. Bei meinem ersten Versuch mit Gentoo habe ich einfach ein kde-meta installiert und hatte dann alles auf dem Rechner und Ton hat einfach funktioniert. Jetzt habe ich das ganze mal etwas aufgedröselt. Vielleicht fehlt ja noch was. Aber ich sehe nicht was, bin vor allem verwirrt, weil ich pulse und jack installiert habe, die Pakete auch mit den USE-Flags dafür kompiliert wurden und dann bekomme ich jetzt endlich zumindest pulse angezeigt (aber eben nur pulse, eigentlich müsste ich ja noch jack und die eigentliche Hardware Soundkarte), das jedoch ohne, dass ich irgendwas geändert hätte. KMix startet nicht, sowohl ALSA als auch pulse lassen sich nicht von Hand starten, da sie schon laufen.
> 
> Wenn jemand eine Idee hat, nur her damit.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> ...

 

Aus dem portage benötigst du nur media-sound/alsa-utils. Im Kernel selber würde ich alsa als Modul konfigurieren und mit alsaconf konfigurieren. Ich hatte auch immer mal Probleme, dass nix angezeigt wurde wenn es fest im Kernel drin war.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Bei der Anleitung komme ich leider nicht weit. Die Konfiguration im Kernel ist bereits richtig, ich habe extra nochmal nachgekuckt. Auf der ALSA-Matrix-Seite ist meine Karte zwar nicht wirklich zu finden (geht dort bis ICH7, ich habe aber ICH9), aber ich hatte den Kernel ja schon mit funktionierendem Sound in Betrieb und sollte von daher wohl das richtige ausgewählt haben. Wenn ich jetzt aber als root alsaconf ausführen will, dann bekomme ich die Mitteilung, dass keine PCI-Karte gefunden worden wäre.

Dabei bekomme ich das hier angezeigt:

```
lspci | grep Audio: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
```

Meiner Ansicht nach widerspricht sich das, nur wie kann ich alsaconf davon überzeugen? Und ja, ich habe es mit root-Rechten ausgeführt, ganz so wie in der Anleitung.

Viele Grüße und guten Tag!

Schinkencroissant

P.S.: Außerdem steht in der Anleitung was davon, dass der Kernel das schon selbst konfigurieren kann, aber nicht, woher ich weiß, ob er das tut. Da die Soundkarte scheinbar gar nicht gefunden wird, wird wohl auch der Kernel diese nicht konfigurieren, würde ich mal schließen, aber wenn die Karte gefunden würde, woher weiß ich, ob ein alsaconf überhaupt notwendig ist.

----------

## 69719

 *Schinkencroissant wrote:*   

> Meiner Ansicht nach widerspricht sich das, nur wie kann ich alsaconf davon überzeugen?

 

Module bauen.

Ich hab ne ICH10 und die funktioniert.

```

PC803 linux # cat .config | grep ^CONFIG_SND

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_ELD=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

```

Es gibt allerdings noch ein SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK, ich habs nicht gesetzt, da ich es nicht brauch.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Ehrlich gesagt leuchtet mir das nicht so richtig ein, wie mir das helfen soll. Ich habe genau diese Kernelkonfiguration aus meinem laufenden System auf exakt dem gleichen Rechner kopiert und somit exakt den gleichen Kernel wie vorher. Da ist die Intel-Karte auch schon fest eingebaut gewesen. Auch in dem laufenden System hatte ich genau die gleichen Kernelquellen in genau der gleichen Version. Dort ging alles, wieso soll ich jetzt auf einmal Module bauen müssen, damit es funktioniert?

Viele Grüße und trotzdem schonmal danke für die Hilfe, auch wenn ich sie noch nicht wirklich verstehe.

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo alle zusammen!

Die Problematik lag ganz woanders. Jetzt funktioniert der Ton scheinbar normal. (Kann das allerdings nur daran beurteilen, dass ich was höre. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, sich im laufenden Betrieb einfach auf der Konsole anzeigenzulassen, welchen Weg der Ton gerade nimmt, also ob er über pulse zu alsa zur Soundkarte geht oder eben eine unerwünschte Abkürzung?)

Das Problem lag in der Rechteverwaltung. Ich habe eine vorhandene Home-Partition für diese Installation wiederverwenden wollen. Dazu habe ich adduser noch den vorhandenen Ordner mitgegeben. Seltsamerweise wird mir in der Konsole als normaler Benutzer dann /home/<Benutzer> und nicht einfach ~ angezeigt. Scheinbar ist das aber nicht alles, sondern irgendwie hat er mir die Zuweisung von diesem einen Benutzer zur Gruppe Audio nicht geglaubt. Ein anderer Benutzer, der neu ist, der hatte dann nämlich Ton und alles.

Vor allem verwirrend war eben, dass alsaconf als root ausgeführt angeblich nicht mal eine Soundkarte gefunden hat.

Viele Grüße und ein herzliches Dankeschön!

Schinkencroissant

P.S.: und es funktioniert auch ohne Module  :wink:

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Schinkencroissant wrote:*   

> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, sich im laufenden Betrieb einfach auf der Konsole anzeigenzulassen, welchen Weg der Ton gerade nimmt, also ob er über pulse zu alsa zur Soundkarte geht oder eben eine unerwünschte Abkürzung

 

den "weg" nicht direkt, aber vielleicht bringt dir 

```
lsof /dev/snd/* 
```

 was. dabei werden jedenfalls die prozesse angezeigt die aufs snd dev zugreifen, wenn du pulseaudio verwendest sollte da nur pulse auftauchen.

----------

